
Final preview update, official Android P coming soon - el_duderino
https://android-developers.googleblog.com/2018/07/final-preview-update-official-android-p.html
======
ry4n413
Any ideas if google pay (or android pay... whatever it's called) aka
contactless payment works with preview?

